# The Price of a Hawaii Vacation



## slip (Oct 19, 2022)

Here's an article that talks about the price increases for just about anything for your Hawaii vacation. 









						Have You Been Priced Out Of Hawaii Vacations Too?
					

Don't fall over at the average Hawaii vacation cost. Accommodations is now at least five times more than typical Hawaii airfare. Don't get priced out of Hawaii vacations.



					beatofhawaii.com


----------



## Luanne (Oct 19, 2022)

I don't think the price increases apply only to Hawaii.  Anywhere you want to go that is popular, prices have gone up.  And even in not so desirable places prices have risen.


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I don't think the price increases apply only to Hawaii.  Anywhere you want to go that is popular, prices have gone up.  And even in not so desirable places prices have risen.



I agree. We are hearing about it all over in just about every location.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 19, 2022)

And yet, I can (and do) go to spendy places all the time. And I can do so for half or even less what they're suggesting. 

I also think I'm having considerably more fun -- because I'm not being ripped-off and nickled-and-dimed left and right. I see how most people take their vacations. And I wonder why they even bother. They're clearly not having any fun. Some of the couples look like they're five minutes away from calling his-and-hers divorce attorneys. The kids are crying. Everyone has way too many bags. They're not even going to use half that stuff. I've never once met someone on vacation who said, "Next time, I need to pack more stuff." I'll do a month in Europe with a small backpack. That's all I need. And I'm not schlepping laundry around from country to country this way.

My trip to Hawaii:

Airfare: $800 r/t (just booked some airfare from Tampa to KOA for a friend who will house sit). That was the cost.
Lodging: $650 for a week in a timeshare -- one third of my maintenance fee to trade into something nice (I get three to five weeks per year on one MF), plus the exchange fee
Restaurants: Maybe, MAYBE $250 total for my wife and I. Maybe. Probably closer to $50. We don't eat out much. I will build an entire vacation around dinner reservations (Fat Duck, El Bulli, French Laundry, etc.) But otherwise, I can make it just as well myself -- and then I'm sourcing everything instead of eating frozen food, poured into a deep fryer from a plastic bag.
Groceries: $500-ish (we splurge here)
Car and gas: $500 (Won't need the car the entire time, so won't rent a car just so it can sit in a parking space all day). When I travel to the developed world, I take trains everywhere.

One week, two people: $2,700 -- and even less from the West Coast. I could easily go as low as $2,000 (and still have an amazing time.)

The difference between the price of the two trips is what I call "the pampered princess surcharge."


----------



## optimist (Oct 19, 2022)

I was trying to patch together accommodations for my adult kids by using the HGVC open season option. Someone had mentioned that they prefer to use the Hilton website directly because it is refundable. I could not believe the price, almost four thousand dollars for two nights!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 20, 2022)

slip said:


> Here's an article that talks about the price increases for just about anything for your Hawaii vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks slip, for sharing this informative article. We are still planning to return to Hawaii in 2023 or 2024. Hopefully October 2023.


----------



## triangulum33 (Oct 20, 2022)

Was snooping around looking at prices for 2023, and the Kaanapali area hotels are MUCH higher than I remember (Westin, Sheraton, etc near Blackrock were close to $1000/night), and airfare from NorCal is 2x-3x what I normally pay.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 20, 2022)

triangulum33 said:


> Was snooping around looking at prices for 2023, and the Kaanapali area hotels are MUCH higher than I remember (Westin, Sheraton, etc near Blackrock were close to $1000/night), and airfare from NorCal is 2x-3x what I normally pay.



I routinely fly to Oakland for $200 each way. I like to vacation in the Bay Area/Wine Country. It is convenient.

In fact, I just checked. I can fly to OAK for $163 two weeks from now. I prefer OAK to SFO because it's a quicker ride to Embarcadero on BART.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I routinely fly to Oakland for $200 each way. I like to vacation in the Bay Area/Wine Country. It is convenient.
> 
> In fact, I just checked. I can fly to OAK for $163 two weeks from now. I prefer OAK to SFO because it's a quicker ride to Embarcadero on BART.


You should put together a travel guide in your spare time since you are such an expert on travel on the cheap.

If it's quicker for you to get to the Embarcadero station from OAK you must be traveling only with carry-on.  Their luggage delivery takes a whole lot longer than SFO.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 20, 2022)

Luanne said:


> You should put together a travel guide in your spare time since you are such an expert on travel on the cheap.



The problem is guides is they're obsolete by the time they're published. The real trick is learning how to travel, and then putting that into practice -- packing light, not packing for every possible possibility, being flexible, not trying to cram too much into one trip, etc.

Most people are too set in their ways to even _consider_ traveling "light and flexible."

"I MUST fly out of Aspen (ASE) and then fly United First Class to OGG. Once there. I will stay in a name-brand, top floor with an ocean view. I get rewards points for that."

Well, there's a price for that.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> The problem is guides is they're obsolete by the time they're published. *The real trick is learning how to travel, and then putting that into practice *-- packing light, not packing for every possible possibility, being flexible, not trying to cram too much into one trip, etc.
> 
> Most people are too set in their ways to even _consider_ traveling "light and flexible."
> 
> ...


Well then write a guide about that.  I'm sure you can do it.  You provide so much advice and knowledge here.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 20, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Well then write a guide about that.  I'm sure you can do it.  You provide so much advice and knowledge here.



Rick Steves already wrote it. It's called "Europe Through the Back Door." You can take that info anywhere.

"Africa on a Shoestring" if you can find an old copy, is PACKED with similar advice. None of the hotel/restaurant/visa information is relevant anymore. But the "philosophy of travel" bits will never go stale. You can probably find both of them, free, at archive.org









						Africa on a shoestring : Crowther, Geoff : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

This edition July 1986--Title page verso



					archive.org
				












						Rick Steves' Europe through the back door 2010 : Steves, Rick, 1955- : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

775 pages, 4 unnumbered pages of plates : 22 cm



					archive.org


----------



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Rick Steves already wrote it. It's called "Europe Through the Back Door." You can take that info anywhere.
> 
> "Africa on a Shoestring" if you can find an old copy, is PACKED with similar advice. None of the hotel/restaurant/visa information is relevant anymore. But the "philosophy of travel" bits will never go stale. You can probably find both of them, free, at archive.org


Nah, I'm much happier making my own mistakes.

P.S.  I very rarely pay for airfare any more.


----------



## csodjd (Oct 21, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> The problem is guides is they're obsolete by the time they're published. The real trick is learning how to travel, and then putting that into practice -- packing light, not packing for every possible possibility, being flexible, not trying to cram too much into one trip, etc.
> 
> Most people are too set in their ways to even _consider_ traveling "light and flexible."
> 
> ...


What exactly is wrong with that? If I’m taking my “dream” vacation it’s all about the splurge. If I have to look for each opportunity to save a dollar and stress that “this” is too expensive so I can’t have it, it’s not my “dream” vacation anymore. I WANT the top floor ocean view. I WANT to fly first class. I WANT to be served by great chefs. I don’t see the joy in packing into the back of a plane‘s tiny economy seats, then spending my vacation at the market shopping, cooking, and doing dishes and laundry. I can stay home and do those things! I go on vacation to NOT do those things.

I’ve been traveling pretty extensively since I was about 16. I started at Motel 6 (when it was actually $6.95 for the room, plus 50 cents for the TV!). I remember how exciting it was to be able to stay in a “hotel” where you entered the room from a hallway! Over the years I’ve grown up, earned degrees, raised families, made a good living. Now the goal is to reap the rewards. The fact is, Quality Inn and the Four Seasons are NOT the same experience. And, yes, there is a “price” for that. But I don’t feel guilty drinking a glass of champagne in first class while the plane is boarding. I feel lucky and deserving.


----------



## klpca (Oct 21, 2022)

triangulum33 said:


> Was snooping around looking at prices for 2023, and the Kaanapali area hotels are MUCH higher than I remember (Westin, Sheraton, etc near Blackrock were close to $1000/night), and airfare from NorCal is 2x-3x what I normally pay.


I was surprised by the numbers this spring when I had to add nights on the Big Island to our previously scheduled Kauai trip. It was truly shocking. But I have been living in the timeshare bubble for over 10 years now so I had lost track of the prices of a hotel. I eventually booked using HGVC points which was more that I wanted to pay but quite a bit less than I would have paid otherwise.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Oct 21, 2022)

That is the point of timeshares. Value for money. You pay for that though, with loss of flexibility. I paid $252/night a month ago for a 2 BDR/2BTH, 1300 SF apartment equivalent, with a 650 sq t lanai. Next year it may be $280. That's a long way from $1000/night. OTOH, I'm not ocean front, or even ocean view. (I got my fill of sand in my youth, on Padre Island in Texas. 200+ miles of barrier island - all sand.) Of course I could do it cheaper, if I were willing to settle for times I don't want, or take a chance on trading into the BI. TANSTAAFL. . .


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 21, 2022)

csodjd said:


> And, yes, there is a “price” for that. But I don’t feel guilty drinking a glass of champagne in first class while the plane is boarding. I feel lucky and deserving.



The difference being, I'm not complaining about cost. You're free to travel however you want. We're not traveling together. So price doesn't matter.

In fact, my wife is the only person I enjoy traveling with. Because she and I completely agree on what's important when traveling. We drink champagne all the time on vacation. Especially when we vacation in Epernay -- where you can get a bottle of my favorite champagne for 14 Euro. I took her there for our honeymoon, after all. We would both rather have more time than "a nicer view." Very often, we took the entire summer off to head to Europe. The view we want is always a fair distance away from all the hotels. Why pay more for something we don't use?

My wife wasn't able to travel in her youth -- no time and no money. So I've taken her to a respectable number of countries. And the time we have spent in those countries is measured in years, not weeks. That's what's important to me. And with the money we didn't spend flying first class, we retired young and bought a farm. That's what I feel I deserve -- the privilege to not have to work at all. (Or work on what I want to work on, when I want to work on it.) It's all about priorities. Your mileage will almost certainly vary.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 21, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I don't think the price increases apply only to Hawaii.  Anywhere you want to go that is popular, prices have gone up.  And even in not so desirable places prices have risen.



Mexico is relatively inexpensive compared to many places. I can hire two masseuses for 60 minutes for $50 for a beach massage. A nice restaurant with excellent seafood isn't near as costly as some place like Mama's Fish House. Rental cars are less in Mexico than Hawaii. Activities are better and cost less in Mexico. 

Mexico is like a third world country in many places so that is the trade off. 

Bill


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Mexico is relatively inexpensive compared to many places. I can hire two masseuses for 60 minutes for $50 for a beach massage. A nice restaurant with excellent seafood isn't near as costly as some place like Mama's Fish House. Rental cars are less in Mexico than Hawaii. Activities are better and cost less in Mexico.
> 
> Mexico is like a third world country in many places so that is the trade off.
> 
> Bill


Mexico may still be cheap, but have the prices gone up there over the past few years?

Still have no desire to go to Mexico.


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Mexico is relatively inexpensive compared to many places. I can hire two masseuses for 60 minutes for $50 for a beach massage. A nice restaurant with excellent seafood isn't near as costly as some place like Mama's Fish House. Rental cars are less in Mexico than Hawaii. Activities are better and cost less in Mexico.
> 
> Mexico is like a third world country in many places so that is the trade off.
> 
> Bill



I have heard that prices have increased there also. Inflation is a bit higher there. Of course, it will always be cheaper than a Hawaii vacation.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 21, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Mexico may still be cheap, but have the prices gone up there over the past few years?
> 
> Still have no desire to go to Mexico.



Yes, prices have gone up depending on where you stay and how you pay, but no where near the price of Hawaii. The Grand Luxx 2 bedroom unit rents for $3000 a night on some websites but we had it for around $1800 for a week. Same thing applies to Hawaii. 

When we travel to Hawaii we use timeshares and the most we have ever paid was about $2500 a week for a two bed KoOlina ocean view. Most of our trips to Hawaii are in not too fancy one bed timeshares and the cost is under $1,100 a week. Our cost for Mexico in an opulent one bed unit in a nice resort with multiple pools and restaurants on a beach is about $800 a week. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Oct 21, 2022)

slip said:


> I have heard that prices have increased there also. Inflation is a bit higher there. Of course, it will always be cheaper than a Hawaii vacation.



For me, the biggest reason I like Mexico over Hawaii is the location of our resort, the size of our resorts and the very few regulations. In Mexico I can hire a panga to whale watch and the whales will swim over to the panga so can pet them. In Mexico we can ride dolphins and have full contact experiences. In Mexico I can hire horses and ride the beach. 

Bill


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> For me, the biggest reason I like Mexico over Hawaii is the location of our resort, the size of our resorts and the very few regulations. In Mexico I can hire a panga to whale watch and the whales will swim over to the panga so can pet them. In Mexico we can ride dolphins and have full contact experiences. In Mexico I can hire horses and ride the beach.
> 
> Bill


Glad you enjoy your trips.


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> For me, the biggest reason I like Mexico over Hawaii is the location of our resort, the size of our resorts and the very few regulations. In Mexico I can hire a panga to whale watch and the whales will swim over to the panga so can pet them. In Mexico we can ride dolphins and have full contact experiences. In Mexico I can hire horses and ride the beach.
> 
> Bill



Mexico definitely has its advantages and it will always be cheaper to vacation in Mexico.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> For me, the biggest reason I like Mexico over Hawaii is the location of our resort, the size of our resorts and the very few regulations. In Mexico I can hire a panga to whale watch and the whales will swim over to the panga so can pet them. In Mexico we can ride dolphins and have full contact experiences. In Mexico I can hire horses and ride the beach.
> 
> Bill



Comparing Hawaii to Mexico reminds me of the differences between Disneyland and Knotts Berry Farm.  Similar, but quite different.  I like Mexico quite a bit, but I love Hawaii.  And I'm glad there are variable experiences waiting in both locations.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2022)

slip said:


> I have heard that prices have increased there also. Inflation is a bit higher there. Of course, it will always be cheaper than a Hawaii vacation.


There are probably a lot of places that can be visited for less than Hawaii......but do you want to go there?


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2022)

Luanne said:


> There are probably a lot of places that can be visited for less than Hawaii......but do you want to go there?



There will always be cheaper alternatives to Hawaii. I didn't think the article was meant to go over cheaper options. I think everyone knows there are cheaper places to go.  

I know plenty of people who have no interest in visiting Hawaii. We all know I'm not one of them.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 21, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Mexico may still be cheap, but have the prices gone up there over the past few years?
> 
> Still have no desire to go to Mexico.



I'll be sure to let you know when I head that way in a month or two. 

I love going there. I've watched our favorite border town improve by leaps and bounds over the past decade. The town is now nicer than the sister town the US side. And it's full of really interesting brewpubs. (You can throw a peso and hit a brewpub.) And the best Buffalo wings to be had anywhere. I go there just for the wings. It doesn't hurt that one of my favorite restaurants on the planet is in that same town. And that restaurant never, ever closes. 

There is nothing like spending an entire Sunday in a wing and cerveza bar with Mexican football fans. And then I'll load up with tequila and my favorite (unmentionable) brand of rum. When we lived on the mainland, we did this quarterly.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I'll be sure to let you know when I head that way in a month or two.
> 
> I love going there. I've watched our favorite border town improve by leaps and bounds over the past decade. The town is now nicer than the sister town the US side. And it's full of really interesting brewpubs. (You can throw a peso and hit a brewpub.) And the best Buffalo wings to be had anywhere. I go there just for the wings. It doesn't hurt that one of my favorite restaurants on the planet is in that same town. And that restaurant never, ever closes.
> 
> There is nothing like spending an entire Sunday in a wing and cerveza bar with Mexican football fans. And then I'll load up with tequila and my favorite (unmentionable) brand of rum. When we lived on the mainland, we did this quarterly.


Glad you enjoy your time there.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 21, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Comparing Hawaii to Mexico reminds me of the differences between Disneyland and Knotts Berry Farm.  Similar, but quite different.  I like Mexico quite a bit, but I love Hawaii.  And I'm glad there are variable experiences waiting in both locations.
> 
> Dave



I really like Hawaii. I really like Mexico. I feel very grateful that I can travel to both destinations in the winter. The snow bird in me says go somewhere 80 degrees so we do, lol.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I really like Hawaii. I really like Mexico. I feel very grateful that I can travel to both destinations in the winter. The snow bird in me says go somewhere 80 degrees so we do, lol.
> 
> Bill



As you should!  Heck, I got so fed up with the PNW weather, we moved to the desert. Even on a terrible day here it's still pretty darn good.  And either Hawaii or Mexico are still just a plane ride away. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2022)

Hey @ScoopKona  I just noticed your tag line "2023 Carmel, Napa, San Francisco"  That's the same trip we're taking next year.  Care to share how you're doing that on the cheap?


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 21, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Hey @ScoopKona  I just noticed your tag line "2023 Carmel, Napa, San Francisco"  That's the same trip we're taking next year.  Care to share how you're doing that on the cheap?



Carmel: One full week at the Hyatt is $550 (one third of my maintenance fee plus the $50 exchange fee). Buy fish at Monterrey Seafood Company and Monterrey Abalone. Shuck oysters and abalone. Cook fish. Eat fish. And that's all we're going to eat for one week solid -- fish we source from those two places and vegetables from nearby farm stands. Lots of garlic, Brussels sprouts and artichokes.

Napa: One full week at Riverpoint is $650 (one third of my maintenance fee plus the $150 exchange fee.) Buy food at the Fatted Calf, Oxbow market and Pezzini's farm stand along the way. Go on three wine tastings every day. Share the tasting so I'm not driving buzzed. Buy one bottle of reasonable but very high-quality wine to share at night. Cook cassoulet and similar. Eat cassoulet and similar. Make sure to hit Russian River Brewing in Santa Rosa and buy a case of Pliny. I've been doing this trip twice a year for 15 years.

SF: One full week at Inn at the Opera is $650. Buy food on Columbus and Stockton. And at the wharf, where they're finally selling crab direct to consumer again.

My air-cooled classic is still on the mainland. So we'll be using that for transportation. It gets great mileage, to boot.

Total cost for three weeks is going to be around $4,000. At the very most, $5K. Because of the way we travel, we don't have to pay attention to the price tags. The only "eating out" we'll do is a sandwich at Molinari's Deli. Maybe some dumplings on Stockton. California has the best produce on earth. If I buy it directly from farms and fish mongers, I know exactly what I'll be getting. Granted, I'll drop in on some chefs I know. And they'll probably force us to have lunch with them. (I'm bringing coffee to give away for that eventuality.) That's something most people cannot do.

Inexpensive enough for you?


----------



## amycurl (Oct 21, 2022)

> Mexico is like a third world country in many places so that is the trade off.


So not that different than the US, then.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Carmel: One full week at the Hyatt is $550 (one third of my maintenance fee plus the $50 exchange fee). Buy fish at Monterrey Seafood Company and Monterrey Abalone. Shuck oysters and abalone. Cook fish. Eat fish. And that's all we're going to eat for one week solid -- fish we source from those two places and vegetables from nearby farm stands. Lots of garlic, Brussels sprouts and artichokes.
> 
> Napa: One full week at Riverpoint is $650 (one third of my maintenance fee plus the $150 exchange fee.) Buy food at the Fatted Calf, Oxbow market and Pezzini's farm stand along the way. Go on three wine tastings every day. Share the tasting so I'm not driving buzzed. Buy one bottle of reasonable but very high-quality wine to share at night. Cook cassoulet and similar. Eat cassoulet and similar. Make sure to hit Russian River Brewing in Santa Rosa and buy a case of Pliny. I've been doing this trip twice a year for 15 years.
> 
> ...



Please explain how you share a tasting?  We haven't looked into any this early, but it's my understanding each person has to pay, no matter how much you drink.

My husband wouldn't consider cooking just about every meal a vacation.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 21, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Please explain how you share a tasting?  We haven't looked into any this early, but it's my understanding each person has to pay, no matter how much you drink.




You can share a tasting. Just say you want to share one. All the tasting rooms will let you. Sometimes they give you two glasses and half pours. Sometimes you share a glass. Sometimes they just give you two tastings. Really depends on your attitude. Since I show up like Santa Claus, giving away coffee-based goodies, I am usually treated like a rock star. The fact that I'm a farmer also opens doors which most people won't ever see. And finally, since my wife and I take notes while we're tasting -- and take it seriously -- we get treated differently than the bachelorette party next to us. We get comped for more tastings than we actually pay for -- sincere enthusiasm pays dividends.

Tasting fees have been going up the entire time we've been visiting. There are too many people who go on these tastings just to get drunk. They're not tasting. They're swilling. And I see a bunch of indignant, difficult people at tasting rooms. So prices have gone up by orders of magnitude. A tasting can be as much as $100 per person for the high-end wineries in Napa. And $50 is standard.

Used to be "free tasting if you buy a bottle." Now it's often multiple bottles or "join the wine club." Wine clubs don't work for us because of shipping problems. So we just enjoy wine while we're there. The fact that we've been doing this so often for so long also helps -- we know precisely what wineries we like. And we go to those wineries and then ask for recommendations of new places to try -- wineries which are putting out similar wines. Most tourists are going to end up at the same places as all the other tourists -- and probably wonder "What's the big deal? This is not worth what we're paying. It's crowded and overpriced."

EDIT -- As for cooking, I LOVE cooking for my wife on vacation. (I don't love washing dishes nearly as much. But she always helps with that. And I cook as if I don't have a crew of stewards and dishwashers at my beck and call.) In fact, I love cooking for my wife in general. I love going to farm stands, fish markets, and specialty markets and buying the best stuff on the planet. The best meal we ever had in our lives was a timeshare kitchen meal in Barcelona. We were walking towards La Boqueria and there was a line of Abuelas all standing in front of one stall. "I don't care what they're selling. Get in line and buy some." (Getting in line with grandmothers has worked 100% of the time every time we have tried it.)

Turned out they were selling rabbit. With my horrible Spanish, I got a lesson from the Abuelas on how to make Catalan braised rabbit. Best meal either of us has ever eaten. My wife still talks about that meal -- years and years later. Think about the opportunity cost -- we could have eaten at the Hard Rock instead. We would have received an overpriced, mediocre meal instead of the Catalan Braised Rabbit, which we still talk about to this day.

You march to your drummer. I'll march to mine. Frankly, I'm having more fun.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2022)

Never mind.  Not worth it.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 21, 2022)

amycurl said:


> So not that different than the US, then.



Oddly, I feel safer in Mexico than I do Seattle or Portland. So there is that.   

Bill


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 21, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Never mind.  Not worth it.



Agreed. There is no way you'll ever travel like we travel.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Agreed. There is no way you'll ever travel like we travel.


And who would want to.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 22, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I really like Hawaii. I really like Mexico. I feel very grateful that I can travel to both destinations in the winter. The snow bird in me says go somewhere 80 degrees so we do, lol.
> 
> Bill



We have never been to Mexico but certainly have vacationed in Hawaii quite a bit.  I am sure that the food and drink spending in Mexico is cheaper than Hawaii which as most have said is very expensive.  The other cost in Hawaii is the TAT which I don't think that you have in Mexico.  In years past when we spent the winter in a Studio in the Lagoon Tower the TAT was only a couple of dollars a night so we didn't care about it.  However, when we stayed in a 2 BR in Maui in September and the TAT was over $28/night, which is about $200/week, that is significant.

 Now that we are living in Hawaii I have mixed feelings about the TAT.  On one hand I feel it is great that Hawaii is collecting taxes from tourists to keep the resident's taxes lower, however, if I use my timeshare points in Hawaii I need to pay it but if I use my timeshare points in other places I don't have to pay it.


----------



## csodjd (Oct 22, 2022)

Hard to compare Mexico to Hawaii. Sure, Mexico is less costly. Is it as safe? Can you drink the water or have ice without worry? Can you get in your car and just go for a drive and feel safe? Hawaii largely costs what it costs because a lot of people are willing to pay that much for what it has to offer.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 22, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Is it as safe? Can you drink the water or have ice without worry? Can you get in your car and just go for a drive and feel safe?



You can ask the same questions in the United States. "Am I going to be shot by a maniac if I attend this concert?" "Is there lead in my drinking water?" "Has fracking made my drinking water flammable?" "Am I going to be pulled over and shot dead because of the color of my skin?"

Hawaii costs more because it's remote. So is Iceland. They're both expensive for the same reason. If Hawaii was connected to Baja, it wouldn't be nearly as expensive. It also wouldn't be Hawaii.

It is absolutely possible to enjoy a budget Hawaiian vacation. When my wife and I were scouting the islands for possible places to live, that's precisely what we did. We visited every island except Lanai, Niihau and Oahu -- we weren't going to move there. Most of the planet can be seen on a budget. Some of the planet can also be seen over-the-top expensive. The difference? Convenience. Over-the-top expensive is EASY. Hire a driver. Get the $2,000 per night hotel room at the Four Seasons. Have them plan all your excursions and make reservations for you. All you have to do is "show up." That's simple.

I can do an entire week for the price of just one night of "over the top." That takes some planning. And it takes the ability to go through life not being treated like a pampered princess. I'm sure Paris Hilton wouldn't like traveling with me. (Although, who knows? I think most of her television persona is an act. Like Gordon Ramsey's persona. He's a teddy bear in real life.) But I'm going to see more than Ms. Hilton does. Luxury travel seeks to homogenize the world -- everything looks the same. The meals are the same. The views are basically the same -- mountains or beaches, take your pick. That sort of vacation appeals to the person who doesn't actually want to travel. The sort of person who goes to Venice and demands, "Can't you all just speak English?!?"


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 22, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Hard to compare Mexico to Hawaii. Sure, Mexico is less costly. Is it as safe? Can you drink the water or have ice without worry? Can you get in your car and just go for a drive and feel safe? Hawaii largely costs what it costs because a lot of people are willing to pay that much for what it has to offer.



We have been to Mexico many times over the last 20 years. Primarily San Jose del Cabo. We have never gotten sick from the water at the Resorts. Never had problem with Ice in our Room or at a Bar/Restaurant? We always get a car and drive ourselves everywhere. No problems. We snorkel, etc.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 22, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Hard to compare Mexico to Hawaii. Sure, Mexico is less costly. Is it as safe? Can you drink the water or have ice without worry? Can you get in your car and just go for a drive and feel safe? Hawaii largely costs what it costs because a lot of people are willing to pay that much for what it has to offer.



I agree that it's a totally different experience comparing Mexico tourist areas to Hawaiian tourist areas. The tourist areas of both Mexico and Hawaii are generally safe, clean and located in nice areas. Most Hawaiian timeshares are not as opulent as those in Mexico because of costs. Hawaii is small compared to Mexico making Hawaii seem over run with people especially in tourist areas. Mexicans are more hospitable and friendly than people living in Hawaii is what I noticed.

Some things that are very different between the two destinations are the language , hospital care and safety. In resort areas of Mexico language isn't a problem but it can be at a hospital. Medical care has to paid up front in Mexico and the costs can be high. Hawaii allows medical insurance to pay. Most savy travelers buy trip insurance when going to Mexico because of medical costs. 

Much of what makes Hawaii cost more is every thing is shipped in and because of the Jones Act shipping costs are expensive. Electricity is generated from diesel generators with the diesel being shipped over. Hawaii is very much a Union State with some of the highest labor rates in the USA which adds costs. Hawaii is also a highly taxed and regulated state which adds costs. None of this happens in Mexico so costs are way lower and property is developed with lower costs and regulation. 

Interesting is more tourist drown in Hawaii than in Mexico. More tourists go missing in Hawaii than in Mexico. More tourists are assaulted in Hawaii than in Mexico. 

You are 100% right in that it cost what it cost and many tourists are wealthy enough to pay what ever the cost to go to Hawaii. The same can be said for Mexico, imo. 

Bill


----------



## Luanne (Oct 22, 2022)

@easyrider  "Interesting is more tourist drown in Hawaii than in Mexico. More tourists go missing in Hawaii than in Mexico. More tourists are assaulted in Hawaii than in Mexico."

Do you have some kind of data that backs this up?


----------



## lynne (Oct 22, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Carmel: One full week at the Hyatt is $550 (one third of my maintenance fee plus the $50 exchange fee). Buy fish at Monterrey Seafood Company and Monterrey Abalone. Shuck oysters and abalone. Cook fish. Eat fish. And that's all we're going to eat for one week solid -- fish we source from those two places and vegetables from nearby farm stands. Lots of garlic, Brussels sprouts and artichokes.



Since you will be in the general area:
*Pacific Grove Certified Farmers’ Market*
Every Monday — 3 PM to 7 PM (winter 3 PM to 6 PM)

Rain or shine, we are open on all Mondays, including all holidays, except between Christmas and New Years’ Day

Located at the corner of Central and Grand Avenues, Pacific Grove, CA



			https://www.everyonesharvest.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/pacific-grove-seasonal-produce-chart.pdf


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 22, 2022)

lynne said:


> Since you will be in the general area:



Thanks much. I have forwarded the information to my wife. (Easier for two people to remember all these travel tidbits.)


----------



## elaine (Oct 22, 2022)

I was also shocked at Hawaii hotels. $800 for 3 nights  in March and that’s, obviously, not at a high-end hotel.
We also just shared a wine tasting (and then added another as it was so fun) in France.
We also travel on the cheap-our motto is more travel for less $. One month in Europe with 2 weeklong cruises and a lot of good food/wine for an average $1600/week for 2 with FF miles. We “splurged” where needed ($300 hotels Paris/Amsterdam), but also stayed for $90.
This could be done for less, but we found this a good budget and did everything we wanted varying between fairly luxurious to mid-tier hotels for under $100. All were fine. That’s our style. Not everyone’s.


----------



## csodjd (Oct 23, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> You can ask the same questions in the United States. "Am I going to be shot by a maniac if I attend this concert?" "Is there lead in my drinking water?" "Has fracking made my drinking water flammable?" "Am I going to be pulled over and shot dead because of the color of my skin?"
> 
> Hawaii costs more because it's remote. So is Iceland. They're both expensive for the same reason. If Hawaii was connected to Baja, it wouldn't be nearly as expensive. It also wouldn't be Hawaii.
> 
> ...


It's probably just me, but I like easy. It's my target! To me, "easy" virtually defines a "vacation." When it is not easy, it is not a vacation, it is work. Again, maybe that's just me. 

That does not exclude being cost-aware or require wasting money. But it may be the difference between going to a restaurant that offers good food for a reasonable price instead of cooking hot dogs and beans and doing dishes.


----------



## jackio (Oct 23, 2022)

We are in a financial position that requires us to be on a budget if we want to travel.  That means staying in timeshares vs. hotels, using points for air travel, etc.  We have 2 weeks booked on Oahu in December, both at Hawaiian Sun Holidays.  One week was gifted to us by a generous TUGGER.  The other was an exchange.  Total cost for 14 nights was under $700.
We used points for most of the airfare from NY.  The total was around $600 r/t.
We will eat out for most meals at inexpensive to moderate restaurants.  We are not foodies so that is fine for us.   We will eat breakfast or lunch in. 
 We booked Southwest flights to KOA for 2 nights there.  It was $39 each way, and I have the companion pass so $78 for the 2 of  us.  We are using our Holiday Inn points for the stay there.  We will do an island tour, which will be around $500.
We will experience many of the things that luxury travelers will, but in a way not as fancy.  But we will be in the game.  That is why I love timesharing.  It allows us to experience travel in a way we can afford.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2022)

jackio said:


> We are in a financial position that requires us to be on a budget if we want to travel.



That is a brilliant itinerary, and a great way to enjoy your vacation.  Nothing says you must spend a fortune, or spend all your time scouring the local markets to score a bargain.  Do things in a way that you feel comfortable, and enjoy your time, in whatever way that works out for you.

There was a time when I completely dismissed timeshare traveling, or even a planned hotel-stay vacation, because I didn't want to feel committed, and I wanted the freedom to come and go, and make my own fun.  Then I realized there were different ways people like to travel, and nobody should be judged or looked down on for doing things a different way.  Not everybody wants to "camp out" or sleep in their car, like I did back then.  (I'm not much of a couch surfer, inventing reasons to visit extended family and friends I barely know, just so I could crash on their couch to save on hotel costs, but there is nothing wrong with that.)  Some people enjoy traveling without stress, and allowing themselves to be pampered, others are more in it for the experience, in whatever form that takes.  Some try to wring every penny from every nickel, because it's in their nature to do that. The takeaway is that everybody has a method that works well for them, and their comfort level. They find enjoyment in the ways that work best for them.

It sounds to me like you've put a lot of effort into planning this trip, and I think it'll be a great time. I hope you have a wonderful vacation.

Dave


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 23, 2022)

csodjd said:


> That does not exclude being cost-aware or require wasting money. But it may be the difference between going to a restaurant that offers good food for a reasonable price instead of cooking hot dogs and beans and doing dishes.



It's not going to be hot dogs and beans with me. Not unless I come down with the flu on vacation and I'm too weak to stand. My vacation meals tend to be "whatever the area is famous for." Paella in Spain. Spicy Ahi Temaki and coconut crusted Mahi in Hawaii. My next vacation is going to be endless oysters on the half shell, dungeness crab, abalone, pate, marrow and wine. It would cost a small fortune to eat this way in restaurants. Easily $1-2K per day for the two of us. Now I'm looking at food costs of around $60,000 instead of $1-2K* in groceries. An evening at the French Laundry alone is going to set us back $1K for two tasting menus (plus the upcharges -- TK is famous for those.) I can make one or two items from the tasting menu (which is all we want). And spend $50 instead of $1K plus wine. So let's call it $2K.

Since I don't think of cooking as a chore -- it's a life skill -- I don't mind cooking on vacation. I _much__ prefer_ cooking on vacation. It's an adventure from the time I select the ingredients until the time I plate. I love going to the UK on vacation and buying 10 different cheeses. Or the fish market under the Rialto bridge. Or La Boqueria. (Or, for that matter, the Monterey Fish Company and Oxbow Market. They're just as deserving of the title "world famous provisioners.")


* Last time I was at Monterey Abalone, I gave the guy $100 and got a dozen Abalone. In a restaurant, that's $5K worth of plated food. I can afford easy. But I like "amazing" better.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 23, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I love going to the UK on vacation and buying 10 different cheeses


If you ever make it to my little corner of the world, make point of stopping by Zingerman's Deli. The cheese counter is fantastic, and they wrap up the small bits of "leftover" cheese after they've sold most of a wheel/brick/what-have-you and put them out in the grab-and-go case. I love stopping by for a baguette and a couple of those and calling it lunch.

Another strategy for eating well while traveling is to figure out where the locals go--particularly the people who work in the local food service industry. The place with the line of locals waiting for lunch out the door is almost certainly going to be good.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 23, 2022)

jackio said:


> We booked Southwest flights to KOA for 2 nights there.



If your island tour includes the Painted Church, City of Refuge or Two Step Beach, you will pass right by my farm. You'll probably also visit Greenwell or Royal Kona. I go to Greenwell at least once a week to mill my coffee.

If that's the case, drop me a line. You're welcome to drop by and grab all the avocados, tomatoes, citrus and papaya you care to take with you. You can't fly out with raw fruit -- so just take what you can eat. I eat guacamole with almost every meal because it's free. There's no way a tour bus is getting up my driveway. We'd have to coordinate so that some produce is waiting for you.


----------



## jackio (Oct 23, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> If your island tour includes the Painted Church, City of Refuge or Two Step Beach, you will pass right by my farm. You'll probably also visit Greenwell or Royal Kona. I go to Greenwell at least once a week to mill my coffee.
> 
> If that's the case, drop me a line. You're welcome to drop by and grab all the avocados, tomatoes, citrus and papaya you care to take with you. You can't fly out with raw fruit -- so just take what you can eat. I eat guacamole with almost every meal because it's free. There's no way a tour bus is getting up my driveway. We'd have to coordinate so that some produce is waiting for you.


Thanks very much for the generous offer!


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 23, 2022)

jackio said:


> Thanks very much for the generous offer!



Greenwell would be ideal. They have a lovely free tour of their coffee farm (which is much, much nicer than mine). I can roll out of bed and be there in three minutes.

Sadly, I don't have any recommendations for restaurants in your area. There's a whole lot of "tourist rip off" in that part of town. I'd go to the supermarket and buy poke -- seriously. That's your best bet for a quality meal. The fact it's an inexpensive quality meal is just a bonus. It's a little more than half a mile from the Holiday Inn to KTA (closest supermarket). But it's a pleasant walk -- and plenty to see along the way.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 23, 2022)

jackio said:


> Thanks very much for the generous offer!



We are also from Long Island and also agree theat we can vacation in places like Hawaii only because of Timeshares.


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2022)

We did 2 vacations to Hawaii before we had timeshares. Our experiences were greatly improved because of our timeshare accommodations.  I don't know if we would have continued annual trips without them. 

Staying in the timeshares is what got us started to thinking that we could and that we wanted to live here.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2022)

slip said:


> We did 2 vacations to Hawaii before we had timeshares. Our experiences were greatly improved because of our timeshare accommodations.  I don't know if we would have continued annual trips without them.
> 
> Staying in the timeshares is what got us started to thinking that we could and that we wanted to live here.



I'd have to agree, without timesharing, things were very different for us.  It brought our expenses well under control, and made regular trips to Hawaii very possible for us. And now, some twenty years later, we're still thinking how much we enjoy it.  Guess there really is something to it.  

Dave


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I'd have to agree, without timesharing, things were very different for us.  It brought our expenses well under control, and made regular trips to Hawaii very possible for us. And now, some twenty years later, we're still thinking how much we enjoy it.  Guess there really is something to it.
> 
> Dave



Our initial timeshare/move experience to Hawaii is somewhat different.  We are from the East Coast so our initial winter preferred location was South Florida.  We loved Miami South Beach and bought our Hilton timeshares resale right on Ocean Drive in 2006.  We loved the location right in the middle of everything and not needing a car. 

My husband was working at the time so we could only take vacation for a couple of weeks at a time.  We had a 2 weeks in March 2007 vacation booked in South Beach during the Winter Music Conference, which is an international DJ convention, and many points left over.  He said to me, "do you want to go to Hawaii in January 2007, it is the only place in the United States that is warmer than South Beach in the winter.  I said "why not".  

So he booked 2 weeks in January 2007 at the Hilton Hawaiian village; a week in the Kalia Tower in a 1 BR and a week in the Lagoon Tower in a Studio.  Well we found that Waikiki was the Hawaii equivilent to South Beach and actually blew South Beach away with what we like in a vacation without needing a car.  We fell in love with it and found we could actually stay in the Studio since we were usually out on the town most of the day and just used the unit to eat a couple of meals, sleep and wash up.

Since we could stay in the studio my husband figure out if we bought a couple of additonal timeshares resale we would have enough points to vacation in Hawaii for the entire winter.  We did and retired at the end of 2008 and vactioned in Hawaii for the entire winter from 2009-2020.  We loved the location so much we now own in Waikiki and are staying there right now in our Condo, and use our timeshare points to visit other locations like the other Hawaiian Islands and Las Vegas.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> Our initial timeshare/move experience to Hawaii is somewhat different.  We are from the East Coast so our initial winter preferred location was South Florida.  We loved Miami South Beach and bought our Hilton timeshares resale right on Ocean Drive in 2006.  We loved the location right in the middle of everything and not needing a car.
> 
> My husband was working at the time so we could only take vacation for a couple of weeks at a time.  We had a 2 weeks in March 2007 vacation booked in South Beach during the Winter Music Conference, which is an international DJ convention, and many points left over.  He said to me, "do you want to go to Hawaii in January 2007, it is the only place in the United States that is warmer than South Beach in the winter.  I said "why not".
> 
> ...



I knew some of your experience with getting to Hawaii, and I congratulate you for making it happen in your retirement.  I know exactly how it feels to be there.  I went to high school on Oahu, and used to ride the city bus down to Waikiki all the time.  Things have changed a lot in the years since, but the distances between things there is the same as it always was.  Walking around Waikiki is easy and fun to do. Once you're familiar with things, it feels almost like you're living in your own neighborhood.  So I get it completely.

I used to own a timeshare at the Imperial on Lewers St., so we were right in the middle of things.  But being retired military, staying at the Hale Koa hotel next to the Hilton complex gave us a better location for a lower price. It worked better for us, so that's where we stay when we visit Oahu now.

I'd still like to live in a beachfront condo on Kauai, but I don't see it happening.  Better for us to live here in the Nevada desert for now, and fly away to Hawaii as often as we can for beach time. (By this time next year we'll have spent five weeks in Hawaii on four islands over the course of three trips there within 18 months.) It's working well - for now. We'll see if things change in the future. 

Dave


----------



## csodjd (Oct 24, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> Our initial timeshare/move experience to Hawaii is somewhat different.  We are from the East Coast so our initial winter preferred location was South Florida.  We loved Miami South Beach and bought our Hilton timeshares resale right on Ocean Drive in 2006.  We loved the location right in the middle of everything and not needing a car.
> 
> My husband was working at the time so we could only take vacation for a couple of weeks at a time.  We had a 2 weeks in March 2007 vacation booked in South Beach during the Winter Music Conference, which is an international DJ convention, and many points left over.  He said to me, "do you want to go to Hawaii in January 2007, it is the only place in the United States that is warmer than South Beach in the winter.  I said "why not".
> 
> ...


I thought what you did with stretching points for winters in Hawaii was brilliant. That's using timeshares in a creative and highly advantageous way that they really were not designed for. You basically purchased a fully furnished winter home in Waikiki for very little money, very little ongoing cost, and basically no maintenance work or cost at all.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 24, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I thought what you did with stretching points for winters in Hawaii was brilliant. That's using timeshares in a creative and highly advantageous way that they really were not designed for. You basically purchased a fully furnished winter home in Waikiki for very little money, very little ongoing cost, and basically no maintenance work or cost at all.



Thanks for your thoughts.  However, after doing the Studio thing for 12 years I did believe we needed an upgrade so I kind of urged my husband to buy the Condo.  We now have a large 2 BR Condo basically in the same location that we stayed in the studio. 
 Furthermore, now when we go on a vacation using timeshare points for a week or two we no longer have to stay in a Studio.  

However, we do need to work on selling the house on Long Island since the carrying expenses for 2 homes is expensive.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> Thanks for your thoughts.  However, after doing the Studio thing for 12 years I did believe we needed an upgrade so I kind of urged my husband to buy the Condo.  We now have a large 2 BR Condo basically in the same location that we stayed in the studio.
> Furthermore, now when we go on a vacation using timeshare points for a week or two we no longer have to stay in a Studio.
> 
> However, we do need to work on selling the house on Long Island since the carrying expenses for 2 homes is expensive.



You were just delayed a little by the pandemic  but you seem to be moving along well. I was going to ask about your Long Island place. Good luck, your timing may still be good.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 24, 2022)

slip said:


> You were just delayed a little by the pandemic  but you seem to be moving along well. I was going to ask about your Long Island place. Good luck, your timing may still be good.



The best time to sell has passed, but getting the best price is less important to us than relieving us of the cost of carrying it, even with nobody being there.  Taxes, Insurance, and Car Insurance.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm kind of like Scoop when it comes to cooking on vacation...I love nothing more than finding a great local farmer's market and then getting a chance to cook with those ingredients. I am not a gourmet or a trained chef, but good, local, fresh ingredients and a basic understanding of flavor profiles serves me well enough.  When I travel with friends, we stay at AirBnBs (most timeshares are too small for us) and one things we've always done well is cook together. (When I was in college, we ended up with our own page in the yearbook, dedicated to our weekly campus-wide potlucks.) In Puerto Rico, we grilled local fish that had just come off the boat, along with fresh pineapple that we harvested from the yard. Still one of the best meals I've ever had. I love that exploring local foodways connects me to the land and people where I am visiting, and it relieves some of the budget-related stress that traveling can cause when one is not incredibly wealthy. Being able to cook--esp. when one more or less enjoys doing it--makes travel more do-able for many of us. 

Timeshares opened a world of travel that my family wouldn't have otherwise been able to afford, because eating out three meals a day and staying in a hotel for a week was always going to be a budget-buster. Before our timeshare, we traveled mainly to see family and close family-like friends, and car camped. We car camped during many of my college visits. But the timeshare--wow, it changed and spoiled us.  Our first exchange was the then-Sonesta Suites in Aruba--we didn't realize what kind of a unicorn exchange that was, but we never looked back.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 24, 2022)

amycurl said:


> Timeshares opened a world of travel that my family wouldn't have otherwise been able to afford, because eating out three meals a day and staying in a hotel for a week was always going to be a budget-buster.




I look at it this way -- planning, going to farmer's markets, showing some care sourcing ingredients, cooking for your family -- that isn't "work." It is a worthwhile investment of time. We put some time in, we get big, big dividends. A great experience with our family. Cooking on vacation is so much more satisfying than putting in an hour of work.

What's more important? Frankly, nothing. That's as good as life gets -- those little moments we enjoy together.


----------



## goaliedave (Oct 25, 2022)

Still worth every penny. Anyway now after 5 long years of searching at golf courses I stay at the Retired Widow Inn, better than a timeshare.


----------



## Great3 (Oct 28, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I look at it this way -- planning, going to farmer's markets, showing some care sourcing ingredients, cooking for your family -- that isn't "work." It is a worthwhile investment of time. We put some time in, we get big, big dividends. A great experience with our family. Cooking on vacation is so much more satisfying than putting in an hour of work.
> 
> What's more important? Frankly, nothing. That's as good as life gets -- those little moments we enjoy together.



This!!!  That's what most important, that you enjoy it.  My family loves going to farmer's markets and buying the local produce, and fish/seafood.  Love getting the abalone from the Abalone Farm there on the Big Island.  We love driving out to the Hilo farmer's market (even though it's over an hour each way) and getting an entire dining table full of fruits and vegetables.  Love spending the time with the family together, cooking and eating.

I can't stand eating out 3 meals a day.  It's just too rich (in terms of food, not cost).  Sometimes I just want a simple easy light meal.  When going out, I tend to order a lot and eat too much.  Not that I don't enjoy a good meal out without having to cook, but having do that for that 3 meals a day when staying at hotel drives me nuts.  When I discovered timeshares, it was just simply awesome, having hotel like accommodations but a place to just spend quality time, and just cooking and eating together.

I don't go to Hawaii to do most of the touristy stuff.  I mainly treat it like a home where I say for 3-4 weeks at a time just relaxing, time away from work, and just enjoying the sheer beauty of the land.  That's my cup of tea.

Great3


----------



## artringwald (Oct 28, 2022)

csodjd said:


> That does not exclude being cost-aware or require wasting money. But it may be the difference between going to a restaurant that offers good food for a reasonable price instead of cooking hot dogs and beans and doing dishes.


When we go to Hawaii, I like going to a fine restaurant, and I like cooking hot dogs and beans. Hot dogs and beans on an oceanfront lanai with a mai tai made the way I like it is fine for me.


----------



## csodjd (Oct 28, 2022)

artringwald said:


> When we go to Hawaii, I like going to a fine restaurant, and I like cooking hot dogs and beans. Hot dogs and beans on an oceanfront lanai with a mai tai made the way I like it is fine for me.


Ah, yes. But… “Oceanfront lanai with a mai tai.” That’s more the point. You’re not going “on the cheap,” you’re just choosing (not being forced into by budget restraints) to make some inexpensive food because you enjoy it.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 28, 2022)

All these above statements illustrate the beauty of traveling.  People can and do things in ways that makes them very comfortable.  If you enjoy cooking, go for it, and have those great meals you enjoy so much.  If you prefer to let someone else do the heavy lifting, then seek out the best restaurants that appeal to your palate. If it's hot dogs and beans with a drink on a lanai while enjoying an ocean view, why not?  It's YOUR vacation, so do what you like, in the ways that most appeal to you.

I have friends who just returned to the Pacific Northwest from two weeks in an oceanfront condo on Kauai.  One of them went scuba diving every day, loving his time on and under the water.  The other one sat on the condo lanai knitting - yes, KNITTING - all day, every single day.

The point is that "to each his own" applies across the board.  One way is not better or worse than another, it's just different.  Don't judge others harshly because they choose to do things their way.  If it's not your way, who cares?  Do what you like.

Enjoy the travel - it's a pleasure denied to many.

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2022)

artringwald said:


> When we go to Hawaii, I like going to a fine restaurant, and I like cooking hot dogs and beans. Hot dogs and beans on an oceanfront lanai with a mai tai made the way I like it is fine for me.



My wife always chose Hot Dogs as one of our meals on the lanai when we traveled to Hawaii.


----------



## travelhacker (Oct 28, 2022)

I am fortunate to have a job where my employers have allowed me to work from anywhere.

In 2021 we stayed on the Big Island for 2 weeks and then went to Maui for another 2 weeks.
This year we were in Florida for 4 weeks over Summer Break.
We'll be spending 3 weeks over Christmas Break in Kauai.

We use timeshares (and string the exchanges together) to make our vacations happen.

Since we are there for an extended period of time, it makes the flights (times 5 for our three children) seem not as expensive.

We take things at a much slower pace as a result.

Since I do need to work full days, I get up early...really early so that we have plenty of time to do fun things.

During our 2021 trip I would get up at 3:45 (7:45 Denver time), and work until around noon (4:00PM Denver time) and then do an hour or so just before bed (from 8-9). I spend from 12 until about 8 having a lot of fun with our family.

We make most of our meals, but if we are out adventuring, we'll stop and get something to eat for the family.


----------

